# Highland suburban bow hunt proposed.



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

have not heard anything on it. more info please.


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=26051262&nid=148&title=dwr-bowhunting-could-help-control-deer-population-in-highland

There's the source.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Could start next month. Get ahold of humpries archery in AF. They are picking hunters.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

interesting...I think there are better ways of dealing with a burgeoning deer population in an urban environment, but as long as safe guards are in place to minimize the chance of someone getting hit by an errant arrow then I see it as a good thing.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

It all comes down to the citizens of Highland, as it should. And that's why it's been such a slow, tedious process. (A lot of good folks have been working on this since 2008 or before...bowhunters, DWR, city councils, state legislators.)

I won't predict whether Highland will be the first - I've struck out on all of my previous predictions. But I dare say that after the first successful implementation, urban bowhunting will be quickly adopted by several municipalities along the Wasatch Front.


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

It would be nice if they set the precedent. I know over by my house in Pleasant Grove we have 20+ does and fawns running all over our property every winter. Only seen one buck so far.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Personally I think it is a great idea.

But here's the but. I think we are accepting a great risk. That being the first time an animal die's where we don't want it to, we will be painted with a dark brush. I just wonder if the hit we will take as hunters is worth it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I share your same concern Huntaholic. But my thought is this. On the east coast, archery hunting in urban areas is a very regular thing. I think of the times I've spent in Washington, DC/Northern Virginia over the past decade, and I've seen hunters, and hunters dragging deer, in so many areas there. And if it can go on in that social climate, it can certainly work here. People on the east coast are certainly acclimated to urban hunting though. You can love them all you want, but take enough through the grill of your BMW, and you'll be for an urban hunt. I think folks in Highland, Alpine, Bountiful, et. al. are at that point. Like so many other things, getting through the first season will be a tough deal when a little fork horn or doe dies crying and bleeding out next to little Suzy's sandbox.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> Personally I think it is a great idea.
> 
> But here's the but. I think we are accepting a great risk. That being the first time an animal die's where we don't want it to, we will be painted with a dark brush. I just wonder if the hit we will take as hunters is worth it.


Good point and a valid concern. The design of the hunt can minimize that risk, but not eliminate it.

Then again, there have been several ugly episodes with extended season hunters over the years and I don't see that those have hurt us much...yet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> Could start next month. Get ahold of humpries archery in AF. They are picking hunters.


That right there is a huge flaw. Why does Chris get to be the one to decide who can and cannot hunt. ANY archery shop should be able to validate a hunters skills.

-DallanC


----------



## bigwasatch3point (Jun 30, 2013)

Extend the extended boundaries to Provo canyon.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bigwasatch3point said:


> Extend the extended boundaries to Provo canyon.


Hell no. You all have enough exclusive ground to hunt.

-DallanC


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Garyfish,
I think there are some small differences that may help those back east, that we don't have. One being heavy wooded area's. Second, I think a white tail has a smaller home range. With that I would think that when dying that their instinct would drive them to stay in that smaller area. Third, as you have pointed out they have a much high animal count. More like our old days of rabbits. They also have a big problem with diseases that are transmitted to humans. 

Finnegan,
I think the design and oversite of the hunt is the key. Maybe with the lessons learned from the front hunts will help in a big way. I hope so, but we all know that we have those amongst us that don't care. They see big horns and all common sense goes out the window.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> That right there is a huge flaw. Why does Chris get to be the one to decide who can and cannot hunt. ANY archery shop should be able to validate a hunters skills.
> 
> -DallanC


agree


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> That right there is a huge flaw. Why does Chris get to be the one to decide who can and cannot hunt. ANY archery shop should be able to validate a hunters skills.
> 
> -DallanC


It's actually Brian but I agree. He lives in the city and knows council people. Go figure.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> It's actually Brian but I agree. He lives in the city and knows council people. Go figure.


Doh, thats right... my mistake.

-DallanC


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

From talking to family, it sounds like tree stand or elevated stand only is going to be the rule for shooting. That makes a big difference as far as areas where deer will be shot. It would be illegal for a hunter to spot and stalk. You couldn't just sight a deer and go shoot it. The deer has to come to your stand.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BirdDogger said:


> From talking to family, it sounds like tree stand or elevated stand only is going to be the rule for shooting. That makes a big difference as far as areas where deer will be shot. It would be illegal for a hunter to spot and stalk. You couldn't just sight a deer and go shoot it. The deer has to come to your stand.


And according to the Daily Herald newspaper article yesterday, its not any property in city limits but City owned ground in approved areas only. Its not going to be a free-for-all.

-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm sure there will be idiots driving around "road hunting" alfalfa fields Nd cause a few problems. I see this as a wave of the future in the north utah county. Like it or not it's here to stay.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> I'm sure there will be idiots driving around "road hunting" alfalfa fields Nd cause a few problems. I see this as a wave of the future in the north utah county. Like it or not it's here to stay.


I dunno, its going to push deer into areas that you cant hunt either due to how the boundrys are setup or private property owners who wont allow it causing other issues. Most of the deer seem to be along drycreek so once you push them out of there, they'll be running around new neighborhoods causing more issues.

Guess we'll see how it turns out.

-DallanC


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Is this going to be an "either sex" hunt? It would seem foolish for bucks only, since we have been told time and time again here, that hunting bucks only has no impact on the herds. So to really make a difference, they'll need to take out as many does as possible. And is there a harvest objective set? or just as many as you can take out? If that is the case, could this area be managed like a fishing hole - with a daily bag limit? Seems like the objective is not to manage the deer, but to eliminate the deer. And if that is the case, it takes a completely different approach than simply hunting.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Is this going to be an "either sex" hunt?


From the Highland city council meeting where the rules are spelled out:

"28. Shoot only does. The object of the program is to help control deer numbers inside the 
Highland City limits. Bowhunters can only accomplish this goal by shooting does."

See the rest at:
http://www.highlandcity.org/ArchiveCenter/ViewFile/Item/931


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That's the impression I'm under. Does only. The city will pay 40$ to process the animal if the hunter doesn't want it. Plus it's only on city property from an elevated blind. They don't want the deer going more than 50 feet. It will look bad if they have wounded deer running everywhere.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

they should legalize snare traps if they dont want deer running around, you just have to be in the blind to use the snare...bahahahaha jk Although urban hunting does sound fun...i just doubt with every hooya out there with a stick and bow would be wise...there should be SUPER strict rules incase you screw up with serious consiquences.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Really, why not capture and slaughter off-site? Would probably be more effective, numbers wise. And you wouldn't end up with an arrowed deer running through the school yard at recess. These are city deer. Put up a temporary enclosure and bait them in with apples or something. Then load in horse trailers and take them elsewhere to process. Have any cities considered that? Seems any discussions I've read that mention capture talk about re-location. But why not just capture and process? I know capture of "wild" deer is much harder, but city deer, accustomed to people should be pretty easy really.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I honestly hope an arrowed deer dies in someone's flowers that complain about them eating their shrubs. After all that's how this whole thing got started. People complaining about the deer eating their expensive plants and bushes. I hope they see up close and personal the "thinning of the herd" for their yard to look nice.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Make a community event out of it. Back in Idaho in the early 80s, jack rabbits were a major problem (since all the farmers killed all the coyotes, but that is another issue.) Anyway, they put up a big fan fence, and then everyone in three counties showed up they had a rabbit drive. Pushed them jacks all into the fan, which funneled them into a pit they had dug with a back-hoe. Then they went in the pit with bats and clubbed them to death, and then back-filled the pit. They could do the same in Highland with the deer. Get the scouts out to serve pancake breakfast, let a local band play, get some bouncy house things for the kiddos, and have a right good time deer bash at the park. Take a few of the fat ones, put them on a spit, and cook 'em up for lunch. Make a community event out of it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm surprised a city can regulate what is a DWR decision on what type of animal be killed / permit issued.

Is this a doe tag in addition to an existing deer tag? Does a hunter have to turn in a existing tag for this new city tag? Can one use a tag to hunt anywhere else outside of the city?

I feel this is being rushed to make it for this years season when there are alot of unanswered questions.

If its a population control issue why not allow Crossbows as well? 

ATM, this seems like a cool thing that a very select group will get to do.


-DallanC


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Im with gary on this one, anyone brave enough to jump in the pit with a bowie knife can have venison for dinner......"Knife fight....knife fight...knife fight!!! -seawolf.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I'm surprised a city can regulate what is a DWR decision on what type of animal be killed / permit issued.
> 
> Is this a doe tag in addition to an existing deer tag? Does a hunter have to turn in a existing tag for this new city tag? Can one use a tag to hunt anywhere else outside of the city?
> 
> ...


I have the same questions. I don't agree with it at all but it's going to happen and it will spread to alpine and cedar hills. Just as well participate.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Seems to me that they are approaching it as a depredation hunt. The cities are working with DWR, but like a depredation hunt, the landowner can administer the tags once DWR turns them over.


----------

